# Gilmour Light Duty Sprinkler Performance Test



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Not good at all, unless you like roller coasters.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxAuywXBgHY[/media]

My Channel


----------

